# Kandle -- light isn't good after battery change



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't get the battery cover off of my kandle light.  This is the first time I'm trying to replace the battery.  It looks as if it requires a very, very tiny phillips screwdriver.  I have a fancy tool case that has multiple removable screw heads but none of them are small enough to turn this.

Can anyone advise how they got theirs off to replace the battery (without RIPPING it off)?

Thanks.

Update:  I found a screwdriver that looks like it is intended for use with eyeglasses.  It fits into the kandle battery case screw, but I have been unable to turn it, so I'm still unable to put a new battery in. 

2nd update:  Forgot that the Kandle came with a screwdriver!  Saw it on another thread.  So I change the battery and the light is very dim and not at all like it should be.  I bought two of these lights more than a year ago.  Maybe the battery is no good, but perhaps the two bulbs aren't working right.  

Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Two things--yes, it could be the batteries, so those should be checked first as it's the most likely issue. The second is that it may develop a wiring connection problem; it's been mentioned in a number of the reviews.

Hopefully it's just the batteries; fingers crossed for you. And glad you found that screwdriver!

The Kandle II and Kandle Flex were on sale right before Christmas; not sure if they still are if you need a replacement and have your heart set on that one, but they were half price. I gave up and replaced mine with the Octovo Solis after the Kandle's wimpy batteries that barely lasted two nights and screwdriver setup drove me nuts one too many times.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I sent an email to the company as someone on the Amazon site (through reviews for the light) suggested.

Good thing I ordered the Amazon cover with light earlier yesterday (I think, if that works well for me).


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just an hour ago, I wrote a review of my new Kandle Flex where I mentioned that you no longer need a screwdriver to change the batteries.  I love the flex version. You can see the very bottom of the screen in total darkness. It's a big improvement over the original Kandle. 

If you plan to keep the one you have, I'd change the batteries again. The light dims if the batteries are weak.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

After I changed the battery, the light was as bad as it was with the old battery in it.  I think the bulbs have burned out, yet I've not used it that much.  I think I left it on without realizing it.  Sent the email almost 24 hours ago. No answer yet.  I don't think I'm going to get any more use out of it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have lots of these batteries due to a clearance of mini candle lites at Xmas tree shops a couple years ago. These batteries may be new and unused, but because they are now a couple years old, they don't provide the same lite of new ones, but are still usable. I do like the new Kandle flex better than the older style Kandle, of which I also have a black & white one.


----------



## jackzim (Jan 4, 2012)

I am also using this. It works very well with the new battery ( I mean 1st time) but when the battery go weak then I was got it changed after that with the new changed battery it was not got so lighted. It was just as the old weak one.


----------

